# how much maintenance do you receive?



## MummyMummy

heylo!
thought i'd invade your board if that's ok? :D
i'm not single, but i do have a bloody hardwork ex (hardwork to show an interest/make an effort no matter how many times i talk/shout/cry/grump/threaten to hit/kill/bash him and that goes for my mr.man talking to him too)

just wondering how much maintenance you receive? and if when you receive maintenance that's it then, his job done or so he thinks!

i receive £100 a month. and he pays half his school fees which are £100 a month, wellthey were but we cancelled 2days which makes them £60 the rest we just spend on baby (he doesn't know that though :o haha) and he sees 3year old for 1day 1 week, 2days the next week from around 11am-4pm (not long, but me and mr.man have told him he can have baby for longer/more often/even just to pop and say hello or take himout for t... but he hasn't asked so assuming he's quite happy?) when he has baby he pays for all food/fares etc. doesn't often buy him anything, but if i ask him to get baby some shoes for eg. or does he want to pay halves with me for something then when he next gets paid then more often than not he will... i don't often ask him for stuff for baby as it's mine and mr.mans job but as i often say he does bugger all as far as making an effort, so mightaswell get baby some extra goodies outta the deal and i wouldn't if he actually did anything with baby/took him anywhere other than walking around our local town, i'd much rather him spend his money with baby doing things like zoo days out/aqarium days out things like that than on baby some shoes kwim? but he doesn't so sometimes i'll mention thebaby needs something lol aren't i terrible? 
xXx


----------



## captain-ally

I've got a personal contract with my ex that he pays my rent and utilities until dec '09 instead of child support. This works out to $1100/month rather than the $250/month I'd get if I went through the gov't. I get a worry-free mat leave with a chance to save some money, and he's not allowed to contact Charlotte till she's 18 unless he wants to pay retroactive support from the day she's born. Its win-win-win for me and lose for him. He's not the brightest crayon in the box. Also, personal contracts are considered legally binding when it comes to child support in Ontario, so if he breaks it I can drag his ass through court.


----------



## sezzlebum

i get £40 per week for my 2 girls off my ex, 

he sees them once a saturday 12-6 and then every other fortnight he has them over night on a friday from 6 till 6 on saturday.

i had to stop him seeing them altogether for 6 weeks before he agreed to have them overnight once a fortnight.

He did take them horse riding which cost him £30 a fortnight but they dont want to go no more, his girlfriend buys them new outfits/shoes (whatever they can blag out of her) 
he never has them during the school holidays, he has never taken them on holiday (his mum has taken them lapland, tunisia and this year their going to cuba, shes a star his mam)

i dont ask him for anything extra despite him owing me over £2000, i pay for them to have swimming lessons (£40 a year insurence and £4 a week), rainbows (£6 per term plus trips etc) school trips (usually £10 per trip per kid) and all the rest of the crap they do and want to do.

i got them into dancing every saturday from 10-12 cost £5 per week, but when he had them overnight he wouldnt take them (couldnt be bothered) so it was a waste of time really.

men pfft


----------



## V11kae

Should I be entitled to money from my ex if I receive the Child benefit and tax credits etc? I havent beem taking anything as I get those.


----------



## MummyMummy

yep, thats seperate from them
everybody reguardless of income is entitled to child benefit of £20a week i think.
surprised csa haven't been in contact with you. when my 3year old was around 1 ihad a ltter through about maintenance, although me and his dad were then together as we didn't live together he still had to pay maintenance, the maintenance caused my income support to change - that was what iwas receiving then.
xXx


----------



## sezzlebum

if your on benefits:

Income Support, income-based Jobseeker's Allowance or income-related Employment and Support Allowance
If you arrange child maintenance using the CSA, any money the other parent pays to the CSA is passed straight on to you. 
It's your responsibility to tell Jobcentre Plus how much child maintenance you receive and when you receive it. 
The first £20 of any child maintenance you receive each week has no effect on the amount of benefit that Jobcentre Plus pays you. After that, your child maintenance payments affect the level of benefits you receive. 
For example, if you receive £30 per week in child maintenance, Jobcentre Plus will reduce your benefit by £10 per week. If you receive £40 per week in child maintenance, Jobcentre Plus will reduce your benefit by £20 per week.

;)


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I don't get nothing from my ex. And I don't want nothing. :D


----------



## AppleBlossom

Lol donna! I get £160 a month at the minute (will be considerably less come September when he leaves his job to go to uni for no apparent reason apart from he feels like going back) and he sees her at weekend, one week sat morning till sun evening, the next week, sat night till sun evening


----------



## V11kae

I work full time and earn more money so didnt need his money. That would be something else for him to tell everyone not that he doesnt make up his own lies already!


----------



## ribboninthesky

I get £40 a week for my 2 (they are almost 13 and 11 now)

He'll also help out with school uniforms.

I've started keeping £20 of the money and using the other £20 to give the kids each £10a week pocket money. (Well I don't give it to them, it gets paid into their bank accounts).


----------



## ToniAnne8

Hi I am new one here but I am 5 months pregnant and have a 6 yr old son to someone else.
My son sees his dad every weekend Fri till Sun but only because I had to force this on him when our son was 3. Before that he only ever saw him for couple hrs a week.
He pays £30.00 a week maintenance when he brings it on time but refuses to pay for uniform school trips etc etc. 
He doesnt have him in the school holidays even if he is not working which makes it difficult and refuses to help pay for child care for him to saying that i should save his maintenance all yr to pay for this - the cheek eh!!! Luckily as his parents are retired they have started helping out quite abit - its only taken them 6 yrs and he is there only grandchild.
I think some men get the easy deal when parents split up as my son thinks his dad is the best thing since sliced bread but when he gets older I know he will realise whats what.[link=https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/][image noborder]https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/car214pb___.png[/image][/link]
Sorry for rambling on.........


----------



## sezzlebum

thats my view ToniAnne, at the moment my girls think their dads great, buys them what they want, when their older they'll see for themselves what a prick he is; how little time he spends with them, how he doesnt do anything proper for them, both my girls keep slipping up and calling my OH daddy, i dont even bother to correct them anymore, my OH is more of a dad to them, comes parents evening, reads with them, does homework, takes them swimming, pays them attention so its my exes own fault when they eventually turn on him as he had his chance :)


----------



## TiaSunset

At the moment I get sweet Fanny Adams from my stupid wanker of an ex.
He has denied he is Jakes daddy (which he dam well knows he is, and I know that sadly he is lol!) 
The CSA and trying to arrange a DNA test because of this.
But cus I'm a single parent and on benefits I will get to keep a grand total of £10 a week that he might have to pay.


----------



## xJG30

My ex pays jack shit. Don't want or need his money.. and he hasn't seen his son in 6 months, his choice, he cancelled at christmas.


----------



## Mummytwice

My boys don't get anything in maintenance and never have, but my oldest son did get a £10 for his 1st birthday, but it was 6 months late, so it was hardly a birthday prezzie lol


----------



## khartnett

Well this will make you 
laugh. I get £2.50 per 
week! This is because my 
ex has another child that 
he also doesn't see and is 
unemployed. I know for a 
fact he is working just 
need to find out where 
then the csa will be 
getting a call. I mean come
on £2.50 what you 
supposed to buy with that! 
X


----------



## MummyMummy

khartnett said:


> Well this will make you
> laugh. I get £2.50 per
> week! This is because my
> ex has another child that
> he also doesn't see and is
> unemployed. I know for a
> fact he is working just
> need to find out where
> then the csa will be
> getting a call. I mean come
> on £2.50 what you
> supposed to buy with that!
> X



lmfao :| seriously?! noway! it's not even worth the admin/paper work that it would have taken to get it sorted! blokes don't half get outta stuff easily!

xXx


----------

